# iPhoto 09 (and 08) - Event Autosplitting



## whodisbe (Jan 27, 2009)

The one "feature" I have in iPhoto is the autosplitting of Events. iPhoto has never correctly split an event for me, and its because it is so strict in the timeframe. I know I can go back and move things around, but when iPhoto first did its auto-split of my photos into Events, it butchered every single one, leaving me with a library full of incorrectly grouped photos.

I have taken iPhoto09 as my opportunity to start over with my photos, deleting all the photos I should have deleted many moons ago, and also correctly setup my Events so they make sense when I'm sharing them with others.

My question, after this long intro, is there a way to disable the auto-splitting of photos into Events. I don't want iPhoto to "help" me out with this, I want to do this myself. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

When you import, uncheck the box stating "autosplit events after importing".


----------



## whodisbe (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been doing that - but I'm wondering more of is there a way to permanently disable the feature. My wife tries to help and import photos as well which leads to events that are unneeded and pictures that should have been deleted being saved (but that's a whole other issue entirely).

Its a setting I think should have been global and available in the preferences under "events" - but I guess we have to do it Apple's way.


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

This may help you a little, but it adds an extra step.
Apple - Support - Discussions - How do you DISABLE autosplit? ...

(FYI: The post suggests importing pics to a folder on the desktop and then importing that folder into iTunes)


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

After googling a bit it seems you're pretty much stuck with unchecking the autosplit box.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Since it's comically easy to merge or split events as needed, I'm not seeing what the big deal is, or where there could be much work involved.

And of course, one does not HAVE to use the Events view AT ALL. The "photos" view can be sorted by Roll (ie all the photos you imported in one batch) or almost any other way you can think of to organise them, and you can just ignore Events entirely.


----------



## whodisbe (Jan 27, 2009)

chas_m > the reason I dislike Events so much is the first time I used Events was after installing iLife 08, and it chose to upgrade my iPhoto library for me. when it asked me about creating Events automatically, I foolishly clicked yes or okay, whichever it was.

Going back through 5000 photos (at the time) to merge/split the photos into their proper events is somethign I had tried over the years, and it just never got finished. I just don't have the kind of time it took to fix the butchered job iPhoto did autosplitting.

Now that I'm starting over, I just don't want auto-split to ever accidentally get clicked during future imports of photos. As I said earlier, my wife tries to "help" and import photos but doesn't uncheck anything. I tend to find out much later, and by then there's more work to do than I want to do. Merging and SPliting a few photos, I agree is comically easy. Try with a few dozen that need to be split into several, or merged with several - and things fall apart rather quickly.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There's no law that says you have to ever even USE the Events view. That's all it is -- a different way to view the photos in iPhoto (Face and Places are also just "views").

Just use "Photos" instead of "Events" and organise as you wish. New imports all come in as a single "roll" and photos within a roll can be moved to other rolls, or rolls can be combined and/or split.


----------

